# Mail qui plante illico...



## daphone (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,si certains d'entre vous ont la solution a mon problème, je me mets à ses pieds...
J'ai fouillé déjà pleins de forums depuis quelques jours sans succès. 

Pour info : Macbook 2.1ghz , 4go DDR, 120go DD, Léopard 10.5.5

J'ai configuré Mail avec mes 3 comptes GMAIL en POP (de préférence car j'aime bien avoir mes mails hors ligne) 
Sur le premier, près de 5000 messages a télécharger, sur le deuxième quelques dizaines uniquement, et sur le dernier compte mail, environ 200 mails assez lourd (présentant tous des pièces jointes)
Tout fonctionnait à merveille jusqu'à un beau jour où, lorsque je relève mon courrier, mail plante et rien ne se passe lors des chargements de mail (dans la fenêtre en bas à gauche "activité de mail", rien n'avancait..).
J'ai essayé de tout faire ce que je voyais marqué sur les forums : effacer des fichiers plist dans les bibliothèques, reconstruire des BAL, supprimer l'app, récupérer l'app depuis mon time machine, configurer les comptes en imap, mettre les comptes un à un...

Et toujours le même problème: Lorsque j'ouvre mail et qu'il s'attaque à télécharger tous mes mails depuis gmail, la fenetre d'activité de mail se bloque, le "ventilo multicolore" se met en route et je suis obligé à chaque fois de "forcer à quitter"...
Les comptes ont leur rond qui tourne aussi comme si ils se connectaint. Mais le plus étrange, c'est que lorsque ça télécharge les premiers mails, normalement on les voit apparaitre fur et à mesure dans la boite de reception (la grande fenetre a droit donc) mais moi, rien, elle reste vide. Des fois j'ai juste le premier mail de ma boite, le message de bienvenue de GMail..

Je ne sais plus quoi faire. J'ai pensé à un problème de mails ou de config sur gmail, mais j'ai installé Thunderbird et mes trois comptes fonctionnent nickel. 
Je voudrais retrouver Mail car je le préfère a thunderbird, il y a bien une solution dites ?

Je vous remercie par avance pour toute votre aide.


----------



## marctiger (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour daphone, on dirait que tu as des camions de mails et pièces jointes à télécharger  !

Si tu tentais de n'utiliser qu'un compte à la fois en désactivant les autres, le temps de faire les chargements ce serait moins lourd, cela pourrait déjà aider ?

Aussi efffacer directement depuis gMail, les inutiles ou lus, ainsi que depuis les autres serveurs pour le plus gros ?

Et pourquoi pas en plus une réparation des autorisations ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Novembre 2008)

bienvenue 
oh j'aime pa ca , je sens le plan galère

un truc qui me fait tiquer d'entrée
_ supprimer l'app, récupérer l'app depuis mon time machine

_test
tu vas créer un nouvel utilisateur OSX 
( ou passer par un utilisateur existant qui n'a jamais utilisé Mail)

et y configurer un gmail dans le Mail de cette session là


Note du modo : Puis continuer cette discussion dans "Internet et réseau", le forum ou on doit parler des "applications internet" !


----------



## daphone (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour et merci pour vos premières réponses :

Je ne sais pas comment réparer des autorisations, mais j'ai avec, ONYX fait quelque chose de similaire il me semble.
Ensuite,  j'ai essayé les comptes un par un, mais même problème, rien ne change. Ensuite, pour les mails sur gmail, je n'ai eu aucun mal a tous les télécharger en octobre sur Mail quand j'ai eu mon mac, puis pareil avec thunderbird lors du problème avec Mail. Thunderbird a tout bien récupéré.

Je vais tenter de créer un nouvel utilisateur session macOS et je vous dis le résultat ^^.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## daphone (25 Novembre 2008)

Bien, j'ai essayé de créer un nouveau compte MacOS et je trouve un Mail tout beau tout neuf. Je le paramètre pour mon compte Gmail et là c'est la cata. même problème que  sur ma session. Je devrais vous montrer en capture d'écran ce que ça donne : 







On voit dans activité de mail en bas à gauche que les mails commencent à charger puis bloquent sur le numéro 37 : le taux de transfet DL augmente vite jusqu'à 200Kb/s puis descend brutalement à 0 . de là, tout est bloqué et je suis obliqé de "forcer à quitter"

Concernant les "mails qui ne passent pas", je n'y crois pas, et cela pour plusieures raisons : Je suis aller compter les mails sur Gmail directement; le mail 37 represente 2 phrases de texte. Ensuite, Thunderbird n'a eu aucune difficultés pour récupérer l'ensemble des mails, sans blocage. Le numéro du mail "bloquant" change, et enfin, vous aurez remarqué que 36 mails ont censés être téléchargés mais n'apparaissent pas dans la fenetre de reception.
J'ai quand même le bruit de notification...
Je n'y comprend plus rien

Et vous comprenez pourquoi , en fouillant tous les forums, je n'ai pas trouvé solution à mon problème...

en esperant que vous y comprenez quelque chose...

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

OK ca confirme ce qu'on soupconnait déjà

il y a eu des manips bancales de réparations qui ont endommagé le fonctionnement de Mail sur tout le mac
comment pourquoi; c'est difficile à dire d'autant que  tu ne détailles pas l'étape _" supprimer l'app"_
chose qu'on ne doit jamais faire avec les applis Apple ou alors en mode connaissance à fond d'OSX ( et encore)


faudra au minimum reinstaller Mail de facon très propre et verifier le reste de l'OS


----------



## daphone (26 Novembre 2008)

c'est bien ce que je pensais, j'ai un sacré problème.. J'ai switché sur mac en août et je croyais que je pouvais simplement supprimer les app, puis les faire revenir, mais une fois supprimé, impossible de trouver Mail en téléchargement.. (je l'ai alors trouvé sur les cd de léopard, en paquet) car quand j'ai remplacé Mail par celui de time machine, ça me faisait le même problème
C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

non rien n'est grave !
( et ca permet d'apprendre)

là t'as 2 stratégies 

-fouiller réparer redresser Mail et OS 
ou

faire dans le simple moins prise de tete
réinstall d'un OS neuf
avec l'option install avec preservation des archives*

( d'autant qu'on ne sait pas ce qui a été fait comme autres  erreurs depuis Aout)

* ceci n'empêche nullement la precaution valable pour tout ordi mac pc linux "sauvegarde externe"
( ce que tu as déjà en partie avec time machine)


----------



## daphone (26 Novembre 2008)

AIe Aie...
Réinstaller l'OS, je ne le sens pas..car j'ai plein d'applications lourdes (adobe master collection, final cut studio, etc..) dont je ne possède pas les cd d'install avec moi et de plus, toute une configuration de l'os que je ne souheterais pas perdre (avec toutes les mises a jour aussi). Oui j'ai un time machine a jour, mais j'ai quand même un peu peur de la manip..

Y a t-il un moyen interne de pouvoir réinstaller l'application Mail indépendamment ?
Pouvez vous me fournir un tuto, des consignes que je pourrai essayer avant de passer à la solution lourde  ?

En vous remerciant pour tous vos conseils.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

le hic c'est que tu sembles DEJA avoir reinstallé Mail

ce que tu peux faire c'est ca
*réparation verificaton du volume
 ( via utiltaire disque du support)

puis encore ca
*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)

puis ca

* téléchargement et installation de la combo update de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites
Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/


----------



## daphone (26 Novembre 2008)

ok je m'y attaque tout de suite..


----------



## daphone (26 Novembre 2008)

Alors j'ai effectué une verification du volume SMART : OK, une réparation des autorisations ONYX : OK , une réinstallation de la mise a jour macOSX 10.5.5 : OK
et toujours pareil... rien n'a changé.

Les ports dans les réglages de Mail pour gmail, c'est bien 995 avec SSL ?

Je suis perdu, ça ne marche toujours pas...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

et ce fameux mail 37 
si tu le giclais ?

( je le ferai pas avant d'etre certain que c'est gmail qui foire)


d'ailleurs un truc que je pige mal 
t'as 167 messages dans reception ( sur le serveur)

si thunderbird les a deja relevés ils ne devraient plus etre vus comme nouveaux entrants


par ailleurs Mail peut etre bloque t il parce qu'il y en a 167
ou à cause de ce fameux 37

si c'est toujours  à 37 que ca bloque il y a des chances que quelque chose foire dans un des messages ( celui là ou un autre) ou dans Mail

-
Autre test 
sur l'autre utilisateur ( que j'espere que tu as gardé)
 tester avec un AUTRE compte gmail 
 ou autre compte de n'importe quel webmail d'ailleurs ( sauf hotmail)
------------
mais je crains que quelque chose à foiré dans l'install de mail et que ce gmail n'est pas en cause


----------



## daphone (26 Novembre 2008)

Oui alors pour les numéros de mail, je ne crois pas que cela ait de l'importance.. comme je l'ai expliqué plus haut, les mails arrivent par masse donc le logiciel de messagerie importe tout par paquet. Pour le mail 37, je suis déjà allé "compter" sur gmail et il s'agit un petit mail avec 2, 3 phrases, sans interêt. Je ne suis même pas sûr que le 37 ait une signification car on ne sait pas si il importe dans l'ordre exact. 
Ensuite, pour confirmer, aucun problème de téléchargement de tous mes comptes mails gmail avec thunderbird...
Tous mes mails sont conservés sur les serveurs Gmail, pour un accès partout.
Mail a très bien fonctionné comme ça, jusqu'à un jour, où il s'est bloqué pendant la relève de courrier normale (tout import étant déjà effectué depuis un moment)

incomprehensible... 
Y a t)il un moyen de réinstaller tout Mail, tout simplement ?
J'aurais bien essayé d'importer en pop tout mon gmail sur le app Mail du macbook de ma copine, mais quand elle a su mon problème..ben elle veut pas tester sur le sien et je la comprend...^^Mais sincèrement je ne pense pas que cela vienne de Gmail car aucun problème avec thunderbird. 
C'est bien 995 avec SSL les paramètres ports pour gmail ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

je sais que les messages sont sur gmail en ligne
( j'ai plusieurs gmail)

mais en POP il ne sont relevables qu'une seule fois
soit via thunderbird 
soit Mail 
pas les 2

et je croyais que tu avais DEJA reinstallé Mail

ou alors tu te gourres de vocabulaire


----------



## daphone (26 Novembre 2008)

Oui alors j'ai "réinstallé" mail par la manip du jet à la corbeille puis une récup depuis le time machine. Quand je parle de ré installation, je voudrais dire une réinstallation officielle, propre, dans les régles de mac.. Parceque apparemment j'ai fais une bêtise. Comment repatrir sur du propre sans devoir à tout réinstaller MacOSX ?

Ensuite, tu penses que c'est le fait que je relève en pop avec thunderbird qui fait bug avec Mail ? je peux essayer de desinstaller thunderbird pour voir ou ça servirait à rien ?

qu'est ce que je peux essayer de faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

mouais donc t'as rien reinstallé, t'as fait dans les tours de passe passe

tu aurais precisé des le début....

cherche plus

bon ben il te reste à réinstaller Mail en grand
( via pacifist par exemple)

attention
d'abord je te conseille ca: 
tu dégages tes données Mail  ( le dossier mail avec tes archives)
car une reinstall peut le reinitialiser
(je sais plus)


et dégage tout ( caches et plist  mail)
--
une fois Mail reiinstallé via DVD 
 tu fais une reparation des autorisations ( et oui encore)
puis  re passage de combo

puis tu recoonfigures tes comptes emails dans mail

(c'est à dire tu refais ta plist)


puis tu fais une importation via Mail
( des archives celles dégagées ou de TM ou les 2)

Ainsi tu auras des fichiers 100% neufs


----------



## daphone (26 Novembre 2008)

C'est une solution interessante...

Alors, il me faut pacifist, puis le dvd d'origine du mac, ok
ensuite, il faut que vire mail, l'application dans la corbeille et les plist et caches ? comment je trouve ça ? passage de "combo" ? importation des mails archivés TM ?  (autant tout reloader non ?)
Si ça ne te dérange pas et si tu as le temps, peux tu me faire un message-tuto étape par étape avec les chemins d'accès (caches, plist, archives mail, bref tout ce que tu décris) ? j'ai peur d'oublier quelque chose dans mon bricolage...
j'espère que ça va marcher avec tout ça !

Je le fais dès reception de ton message

Encore merci pour le temps que tu m'accordes...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Novembre 2008)

daphone a dit:


> C'est une solution interessante...


que je croyais que tu avais appliquée



> ensuite, il faut que vire mail, l'application dans la corbeille


Non !

ecoute 
les reinstalls d'appli Apple ont été traitées des dizaines de fois

je ne vais pas répeter ce qui a déjà été dit et redit

-va voir le tuto pacifist chez osxfacile 

-fais une petite recherche sur reéinstall de Mail  c'est la même procédure que pour les autres  applis du DVD

sauf qu'ici tu dois  en plus preserver tes archives


----------



## daphone (27 Novembre 2008)

Je ne comprends pas a quoi sert pacifist car quand on insert le DVD de MacOsX, on a accès directement à l'installation une par une des programmes... j'ai donc réinstallé Mail. Mais comme je me suis dit qu'il devait avoir un truc avec pacifist qui devait m'échapper, pour que tout le monde s'embete a monter les paquets, insérer disque 1, puis 2, puis 1.. que je l'ai fait suivant le tuto... (en mode "remplacer" l'appli)
Ensuite une réparation des autorisations..

Et bien même problème : quand j'ouvre l'appli Mail censée être "neuve", je retrouve tous mes réglages, mes comptes, mes mails préchargés ...et mes problèmes.. 

Rien n'a bougé...

A si, juste une chose, sur mon compte principal, c'est le mail 75 sur 202 qui bloque desormais...

C'est du grand n'importe quoi


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2008)

Alalala

je t'avais dit de deplacer tes fichiers Mail  de session

il y  a des choses embetantes avec ton souci 

1- tu avais un souci mineur qui aurait pu etre réglé rapidement avec quelques réparations usuelles

2- tu as fait des manips pas du tout détaillées
( même apres ce looooong fil ce n'est toujours pas clair)
manips qui semble til  non seulement n'ont pas réparé mais peut etre encore ajouté un niveau de pagaille


3- on te suggère des manips 
et tu ne les fais pas

-
Alors tu vas à present faire ENCORE autre chose

tu vas créer un AUTRE utilisateur test

et dans ce mail de test2 100% neuf
tu y entres un AUTRE compte email  ( pas le tien et si possible pas gmail)

ceci afin de voir si Mail marche sur ton mac !


----------



## daphone (27 Novembre 2008)

Alors, j'essaye de présenter mon problème de manière la plus claire possible dans mon premier post. Si il vous manque des infos pour la résolution des problèmes, je vous les donne. 
Ensuite, vous m'indiquez des manips que j'essaye d'appliquer à la lettre mais les manips qu'on me demande de faire manquent de précision. D'ailleurs je pose souvent les mêmes questions dans ce fil qui restent sans réponse. 
- quels sont les ports à mettre dans gmail : 995 ? avec SSL ?
- comment trouver les fichiers caches et plist, dit "archives" ou "dossier mail" ? 
- En ce qui concerne pacifist, quel interêt de l'utiliser ?

...

Je veux bien faire un nouveau compte sur Mail sous une nouvelle session utilisateur mais je n'ai pas de compte mail autre que mes 3 gmail et un hotmail (donc pas possible)
Je vais en créer un ailleurs spécialement pour l'occasion.

J'ai un problème, qui avec toutes mes recherches sur les forums et sites, reste sans réponse. Mon but est bien de le résoudre au plus vite, donc je suis tout disposé à écouter vos conseils et à les appliquer le plus soigneusement possible.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2008)

on tourne en rond
et je sens que je vais lacher le fil

jusqu'à présent on a peu de details sur ce qui fut vraiment fait  comme manip ni ou se situe le probleme

ce qui rend le diagnostic assez difficile

ensuite il peut y avoir un souci sur le compte gmail ( peu probable mais possible)
chaque logiciel de messagerie a ses manies et seuils de tolerance vis à vis de tel ou tel message mal codé

c'est pourquoi il est judicieux de tester avec un autre email
 sur une autre session

le pourquoi de pacifist 
c'est expliqué chez osx facile

les ports gmail ( et oui y en 2)

en pop 995  SSL + authentification mot de passe

en smtp 587 SSL authentification mot de passe
il y a un 2 è port smtp possible ( vor aide gmail en ligne)


----------



## daphone (27 Novembre 2008)

Merci, je vais faire un nouveau compte gmail ailleurs , sous une nouvelle session et je vais essayer tout ça.
concernant Pacifist, j'ai bien lu le tuto et il ne permet rien de plus ce que qui est déjà proposé sur le CD d'install MAC. On peut installer les app qu'on veut sans pacifist.

concernant les ports, c'est ok, j'avais bien ça.

Je vous tiens au courant dès que j'aurais  fait la nouvelle manip test.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2008)

daphone a dit:


> concernant Pacifist, j'ai bien lu le tuto et il ne permet rien de plus ce que qui est déjà proposé sur le CD d'install MAC. On peut installer les app qu'on veut sans pacifist.


 mais bien sur , personne n'a dit le contraire 
c'est juste un facilitateur

il faut comprendre notre position 
tu es nouveau ici  donc on ne connait pas ton niveau
et ton phrasé et descriptif  ne sont pas necessairement le signe d'une maitrise profonde de l'OS 
( voir tes questions sur une chose aussi simple que refonte de compte Mail sur une session et où se trouvent les fichiers)


A mon avis c'est l'OS ( l'install  Mail) qui est bancal


----------



## daphone (28 Novembre 2008)

Oui en effet, je ne maitrise pas l'OS, ce qui justement justifie ma présence sur les forums pour demander de l'aide. Je suis désolé si mon phrasé ne permet pas une nette compréhension de mon problème, j'essaye de faire au mieux.
*Je ne sais pas  où se trouvent ces "caches", "plists"* et autres archives de mail, leur chemin d'accès et leurs fichiers annexes.
Je pense aussi que c'est bien Mail qui est à l'origine du problème et il faudrait au moins que je nettoie TOUS les fichiers liés afin de repartir à 0 et être j'espère enfin tranquille. Car même avec la réinstall avec pacifist,  ça m'a gardé tous mes paramètres sur Mail comme si je n'avais rien fait.

Je vais créer un compte mail tiers, accessible en pop. La journée je ne peux opérer car je suis connecté à ma fac avec un proxy qui me limite pas mal (et qui empeche thunderbird et mail de faire quoique ce soit).


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2008)

Bon 
pour la prochaine fois
1- Avant de bidouiller on maitrise 
et si on maitrise pas on apprend peu à peu et au besoin on pose la question( AVANT de bidouiller)
 et c'est à ce moment là que,  guidé, tu bouges des fichiers

ce qui implique de faire de la recherche
( d'ailleurs 90% des fois une recherche donne la soution ou sur un forum le bon fil où poster pour complement d'info)
tutos et fils qui te disent quoi faire sont partout
(y compris chez Apple, site et groupes d'aide)


2- gmail fac et proxy 
ben t'as une extension firefox taillée pour aller sur gmail si la fac bloque des choses


----------



## daphone (28 Novembre 2008)

Cela ne répond pas à mes questions. Je suis nouveau et justement je demande de l'aide.

1- Je suis modérateur sur un autre forum et je sais à quel point c'est énervant de voir un nouveau qui pose une question qui a été mainte fois traitée. C'est pour cela que j'ai fais beaucoup de recherches sur mon problème au préalable. J'ai vu des tutos et justement, j'ai appliqué les manips décrites pour résoudre mon problème. Et comme cela n'a pas suffit, je pose la question ici pour avoir une réponse plus "personnalisée" à mon soucis. Ma démarche est assez évidente. Ainsi, je décris ,dès le départ, et pour éviter de recevoir des réponses que j'ai déjà traité et qui ne répondent pas à mon problème (reconstruire les BAL, vérifier les paramètres gmail, etc..) du mieux possible.

2- Pour la fac, ce n'est pas un problème puisque j'utilise déjà gmail depuis firefox avec des réglages sur mon proxy. J'écris en ce moment même depuis la fac. Seulement j'ai bien précisé que c'est les logiciels "thunderbird" et "mail"qui ne sont pas accessibles. 

Je crée une nouvelle adresse ce soir en rentrant, il faut que je trouve un compte gratuit en pop autre que gmail, hotmail, laposte, et j'essaye.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2008)

surtout pas hotmail

et à la rigueur gmail ou un de ton FAI

sinon entre autres dizaines de sujets
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-desinstalle-232295.html
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mail-a-perdu-mes-comptes-198528.html


----------



## daphone (28 Novembre 2008)

Alors voili voilou, j'ai créée une nouvelle adresse gmail spécialement pour l'occasion. J'ai paramétré Mail pour cette nouvelle adresse sous ma session Mac spécialement créée aussi.
Résultat : pareil.. Les trois mails envoyés sur mas nouvelle adresse ne passent pas, à part le premier. Le bruit de notification de nouveaux mails se fait entendre et j'ai le "1" en rouge sur l'icone du dock qui s'affiche mais quand je clique sur mon mail pour le lire, le 1 ne disparait pas.

Autre chose : J'ai pu tester sur le macbook de ma copine aussi, j'ai paramétré le nouveau compte mail uniquement ( pas envie de lui charger mes 6000 mails pour un test avec mes 3 adresses mail). Tout marche nickel.

Donc c'est bien Mail qui déconne, et cela sous toutes les sessions.
Comment on peut faire ?

ps: contrairement au mac de ma copine où je peux paramétrer Mail pour gmail en mode automatique ( il demande juste adresse + mot de passe), je ne peux pas sur le mien , il me demande le pop.gmail.com et le smtp. Je ne sais pas si ça veut dire quelque chose...


----------



## daphone (28 Novembre 2008)

J'ai tout testé déjà ce qui a été proposé dans les tuto. 
Au fait, je ne trouve rien dans "caches" comme fichiers à déplacer..

à la limite, si quelqu'un se sent de jeter un oeil en direct, on peut voir ça par la prise de commandes a distance par Ichat...

EDIT : je viens de me rendre compte dans "a propos de ce mac" que je possède MAIL 3.2 (date de dernière modification 07/01/08) , c'est normal ? on  n'est pas actuellement au 3.5 ? sachant que j'ai acheté le macbook neuf en aout.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2008)

Ca ca sent la reinstall incomplete
reinstall du Mail mais aucune mise à jour effective ( de mail)

leopard a changé la facon dont l'OS detecte les mises à jour à faire ou pas 
( je ne connais pas les détails)

en theorie puisque tu as passé un coup de combo update ca devrait etre à jour


----------



## nicolasf (29 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est lié à ton problème qui semble assez complexe, mais de mon côté, Mail plante régulièrement au démarrage et la solution est simple (même si désagréable) : dans le dossier mail des bibliothèques de mon compte, j'ai un fichier SyncAlert. Le supprimer permet une ouverture sans plantage.

Je pense que c'est un problème lié à l'IMAP de Gmail puisqu'il date en gros de cette époque. La solution n'est pas idéale mais ça marche.

Désolé si je suis complètement à côté de la plaque...


----------



## daphone (29 Novembre 2008)

Oui, Mail n'est pas à jour. La solution peut être venir de là. C'est quoi une "combo update" ? Je ne suis pas en Imap mais en Pop.

Qu'est ce que je peux essayer maintenant ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2008)

dis
il serait judicieux que tu LISES les réponses

que ce soit les fils pointés 
ou même ce fil
( relire post 10)


----------



## daphone (29 Novembre 2008)

Non seulement je lis les réponses mais en plus j'applique ce qu'on me dit de faire...
La "combo update", je l'ai déjà fait : même si on se perd un peu dans la page de téléchargement, j'ai réinstallé la mise a jour 10.5.5 et je l'ai déjà dit plus haut. Je demandais juste si combo update correspondait bien à "réinstallation de la mise a jour". 

quoi de plus donc ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2008)

36 posts et toujours pas de clareté

solution 

dernier test
tu crées un compte OSX  à ton nom sur le mac de ta copine 
et je te parie que ton gmail marche parfaitement  sur le Mail de cet utilisateur

et comme on avance pas  
tu reinstalles ton OS 

là au moins les choses seront propres et ca prendra beaucoup moins de temps


----------



## daphone (30 Novembre 2008)

c'est sûr, avec les indications que tu me donnes, on avance pas. 
Créer une session sur le mac de ma copine pour tester mes gmail est inutile puisque ça marche et que le problème ne vient pas de gmail mais de MAIL (ça fait longtemps que je le dit)
Ensuite, pour la réinstallation de l'OS, pas la peine de venir demander sur un forum comment faire. 
 Ma question était surtout comment réparer cela sans avoir besoin de réinstaller.
Tu penses que je ne suis pas assez clair et pourtant j'ai l'impression de me répeter
Je vois alors que parmi les personnes qui ont posté ici, personne a de solution.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

les manips que j'indique sont standard
tu les verras préconisées partout

tu as effectué des manipulations  dont on  n'a PAS le détail
et manifestement tu n'es pas familier d'OSX 
 une des manips qui a été incorrecte a fait que  l'OS a morflé


ca fait 5 jours que ca dure 
une reinstall  avec option Archives+install  c'est  réglé et rapido
De quelques minutes à un peu plus selon le remplissage
c'est une des autres mesures standards quand ca coince niveau OS ce qui est le cas ici

maintenant,  tu peux faire autrement  ou prendre d'autres avis*, libre à toi


*A ce propos 
j'ai eu la gentillesse de demander à 5 autres de passer
ils verront ca d'un oeil neuf
et preconiseront  cetainement les mêmes manips
 et peut etre d'autres


----------



## Aliboron (30 Novembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste de Gmail (et de Mail non plus, pour être juste) mais est-ce qu'il ne serait pas possible, en allant sur Gmail par leur site, de déplacer une partie des messages vers un dossier autre que la boîte de réception et, de cette façon, arriver à télécharger le reste ? Ce qui pourrait permettre par essais successifs, d'isoler le (ou les) message(s) problématique(s). Ou au contraire, de déterminer que c'est vraiment Mail (enfin, plutôt un de ses réglages) qui est corrompu...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

le problème vient, sans doute, d'une supppression hasardeuse et incomplète de Mail (sûrement pas d'une façon orthodoxe, manque fichier Receipt ou bom si mise à jour...) et mauvaise réinstallation (normalement à partir du DVD n°1) ici _via_ TM, dans un premier temps et _via_ le DVD, dans un second temps.

ce qui n'a rien changé.


*******
mettre tous ces fichiers *sur* le bureau:
dans HD > Library > Receipt > Bom >_ com.apple.pkg.Mail.bom_.

dans ~> Library > _Mail_
(attention ce dossier contient *tous* tes mails).

~ > Library > Preferences > _com.apple.mail.plist_.

réinstaller Mail _via_ le DVD.

réappliquer la mise à jour combinée X.5.5,  à télécharger directement sur le site Apple.
(cette mise à jour va améliorer la stabilité, la compatibilité et la sécurité de ton Mac et consolider ton OS).

réparation des autorisations _via_ Utilitaire de Disque (pas avec OnyX).

.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

c'est fou
c'est exactement ce que j'ai répété...
ici ou dans les liens

( et à tous les coups c'est le bom)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

oui, il manquait la suppression de ce fichier...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> oui, il manquait la suppression de ce fichier...


pas dans les liens ou les autres fils es  reinstall appli du DVD

et comme on ne sait pas ce qui fut enlevé ou pas lors de desinstall


----------



## daphone (30 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> le problème vient, sans doute, d'une supppression hasardeuse et incomplète de Mail
> .


Quel problème ? Mail s'est mis a bugué un beau jour, sans aucune manip, alors que mes 3 comptes marchaient jusqu'alors parfaitement. 
Depuis, j'ai fais toutes les manips possibles trouvées sur les forums et je n'arrive pas a résoudre le problème de base. (en clair, on a rien aggravé, juste on a pas avancé).

J'ai refais encore toute la manip en détail que tu m'as décris LHO, qui au passage m'a donné de l'espoir car tu m'as bien donné les chemins d'accès pour trouver les fichiers et concernant le "bom" oublié avant. Merci pour le lien apple direct au combo update.
J'ai donc tout fait soigneusement dans l'ordre. 
réparations des autorisations..

Mail est en version 3.5 desormais : bon signe
Il me demande lors de l'ouverture du premier compte mail "rechercher les paramètres automatique" alors que cette case a cocher n'existait pas lors de mes différents essais (surement car c'était la version 3.2)
Je donne mon compte mail....et rebelote. Il charge le premier et ensuite il bloque...

Si je ne suis pas assez clair, n'hesitez pas a me demander des précisions sur les manips que j'ai fais ou ce que je constate a mon écran.

J'avais déjà expliqué à pascalformac que je ne voulais pas réinstaller mon OS car déjà d'une je n'ai pas le temps (je bosse sur mon mac tous les jours), j'ai un mac plein (et mes disques durs aussi), j'ai des suite logiciels (final cut studio, adobe CS4, ..) dont je ne possède pas les cd chez moi, etc.. et que je n'ais pas besoin de poster un topic sur un forum pour réinstaller un OS. Je poste donc pour un problème bien particulier

Donc nous sommes au 3.5, on a évolué, on doit être proche du but non ?


----------



## daphone (30 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas dans les liens ou les autres fils es  reinstall appli du DVD
> 
> et comme on ne sait pas ce qui fut enlevé ou pas lors de desinstall



désolé mais des fois, je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu dis...:hein:


----------



## daphone (1 Décembre 2008)

Plus personne ? je ne t'ai pas vexé au moins ?j'en suis désolé


----------



## marctiger (2 Décembre 2008)

Bon, on va encore essayer de voir cela, et tenter peut-être d'autres manips, bien que jusque-là les soluces correctes ont étés préconisées . 

Si ce n'est déjà fait, supprime *"Enveloppe Index"* qui se trouve dans *"Bibliothèque/Mail/.."* de ta Maison.

Dans les préférences de ton compte *gMail dans Mail*, tes réglages sont-ils bien corrects, à savoir que *ton nom d'utilisateur doit être complet* (*tonnom@gmail.com* *+ mot de passe*), et voir si *toutes* les cases cochées son correctes, si les paramètres du *serveur SMTP* sont bonnes (nom d'utilisateur complet, mot de passe,etc...).

*Le paramétrage auomatique de gMail dans Mail ne configure pas tout, tu dois vérifier manuellement.*

Dans les paramètres de ton compte *sur le Site de gMail*, le compte *POP* est-il bien configuré, *POP, IMAP* ?

Aussi si tu utilises par exemple Thunderbird pour la récup de gMail, je crois que cela crée un conflit, à vérifier car je n'utilise pas Thunderbird .

Ensuite, regardes toujours dans l'aide en ligne de gMail s'il se trouve une possilbilité de bloquage là-dedans :

*http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78774&ctx=sibling*

Et en général :

*http://mail.google.com/support/
*
Vois déjà ce que cela donne, et patience... on finira par y arriver.


----------



## daphone (2 Décembre 2008)

ma réponse sera en bleu, pour faciliter les "quote", Tout d'abord merci d'apporter un regard nouveau sur mon problème :

Bon, on va encore essayer de voir cela, et tenter peut-être d'autres manips, bien que jusque-là les soluces correctes ont étés préconisées . 

Si ce n'est déjà fait, supprime *"Enveloppe Index"* qui se trouve dans *"Bibliothèque/Mail/.."* de ta Maison.
voilà c'est fait, mais avec les essais d'avant, c'est carrément tout le dossier Mail que je supprimais. Je m'en fiche de conserver les archives car je n'ai aucun mail en stock, je cherche justement a tout télécharger en pop.

Dans les préférences de ton compte *gMail dans Mail*, tes réglages sont-ils bien corrects, à savoir que *ton nom d'utilisateur doit être complet* (*tonnom@gmail.com* *+ mot de passe*), et voir si *toutes* les cases cochées son correctes, si les paramètres du *serveur SMTP* sont bonnes (nom d'utilisateur complet, mot de passe,etc...).
Oui tous les paramètres sont bons ,car Mail marchait très bien avec mes 3 comptes mail avant que je n'ai le problème qui est survenu de nulle part.Aucune manip, pas de création de nouveau compte, etc.. tout marchait déjà avant

*Le paramétrage auomatique de gMail dans Mail ne configure pas tout, tu dois vérifier manuellement.*

Dans les paramètres de ton compte *sur le Site de gMail*, le compte *POP* est-il bien configuré, *POP, IMAP* ?
Tout est bon puisque je n'ai rien touché de plus et thunderbird récupère tous les mails sans soucis

Aussi si tu utilises par exemple Thunderbird pour la récup de gMail, je crois que cela crée un conflit, à vérifier car je n'utilise pas Thunderbird .
J'ai installé Thunderbird bien aprés avoir eu le problème avec Mail, mais il me fallait un client de messagerie de remplacement..J'ai déjà essayé toutes les manips de Mail 3.5 en desinstallant au préalable Thunderbird justement pour tout conflit possible.

Ensuite, regardes toujours dans l'aide en ligne de gMail s'il se trouve une possilbilité de bloquage là-dedans :

*http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78774&ctx=sibling*

Et en général :

*http://mail.google.com/support/*J'avais déjà fouillé le support Gmail mais je n'ai rien trouvé qui puisse aider à résoudre mon problème
Vois déjà ce que cela donne, et patience... on finira par y arriver

J'espère...


----------



## marctiger (3 Décembre 2008)

Tu écris :
« Oui tous les paramètres sont bons ,car Mail marchait très bien avec mes 3 comptes mail avant que je n'ai le problème qui est survenu de nulle part.Aucune manip, pas de création de nouveau compte, etc.. tout marchait déjà avant »
================

Il est de toutes façons certain que tu as fais une manip quelconque qui a fait se dérégler Mail, la preuve en est bien là, mais cest justement cela qui est difficile a identifier, aussi, cest un peu « à la pèche » ce que jai proposé et encore ici (sauf la partie réinstall !).

Ce que je comprends aussi, cest que à part gMail (je ne parle pas de Hotmail), tu nas pas dautre compte POP pour vérifier, et que ce nest donc pas Mail avec certitude qui est en cause, mais bien gMail, doù la nécessité de bien vérifier tous les paramètres sur le Site même de gMail.
Je crois que tu devrais encore bien revoir le tout dans « Transfert et POP/IMAP »

Que te dis la fenêtre de « Diagnostic de connexion Mail ?
Aurais-tu installé une extension pour Mail, style Unsanity, Growl, MailFollowUp ou autre quelconque... ?

Franchement, identifier ce que tu as fait exactement comme mauvais manip est quasi impossible, même si, après quelques dizaines de manips diverses supplémentaires, on arriverait à refaire fonctionner Mail convenablement, qui sait combien de temps cela tiendrait, et que le même problème se reproduirait, et on serait reparti pour quelques pages dessais en tout genres !

Depuis le Post 8, je pense comme Pascal que la propose la réinstall simpose.
Moi je ferais une sauvegarde complète sur un disque externe, puis effacer et réinstaller un Système tout neuf.
Ensuite tu naurais plus qua replacer tes applis tierces, ce qui ne prendrait pas trop de temps.

Dans le Post 9 tu dis :
« Réinstaller l'OS, je ne le sens pas..car j'ai plein d'applications lourdes (adobe master collection, final cut studio, etc..) dont je ne possède pas les cd d'install avec moi et de plus, toute une configuration de l'os que je ne souheterais pas perdre (avec toutes les mises a jour aussi). »

Pour les mises à jour, il ny a pas de problèmes, il suffira de les refaire.
Tu ne vas pas me dire que tu ne dors pas quand-même, le reformatage/effacement de ton disque, tu peux le lancer avant daller au lit, et dès que tu te lèves tu commence linstall proprement.
Linstall va vite, ce sont les « Mises à jour Système » qui durent le plus, mais là aussi tu peux le faire par étapes en décochant certaines cases.

Le temps que lon, et toi aussi, perd à chercher la cause exacte... depuis le temps tout serait rentré dans lordre.

PS : Oui je sais, cest long à lire, mais sinon je devrais faire plusieurs posts divisés.


----------



## daphone (3 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
Alors beaucoup de choses :

Je n'ai fais aucune manip, a part relever mon courrier sur Mail tous les jours comme d'habitude et un matin, en le relevant, un mail a bloqué au chargement. J'en reçois une vingtaine par jour.
Ensuite, j'ai bien vérifié les paramètres de gmail plusieures fois et je viens de le refaire. tout est bon. 
J'ai testé mes comptes gmail sur le mac de ma copine avec son app Mail, aucun problème, et tout se passe très bien sous thunderbird.
donc vraiment, je ne pense pas que ça vienne de gmail.

J'ai "growl" d'installé depuis le début. Bien avant mon utilisation de MAIL.

Il s'est passé maintenant beaucoup de manips depuis mes recherches sur internet et forums précédent ce topic et les manips proposées ici aussi.
Je pense aussi que réinstaller l'OS est la chose la plus simple, mais j'ai posté ce topic pour savoir comment éviter de le faire. J'ai le temps pour faire ces manips, ce n'est pas le problème, mais j'ai des CD d'install que je ne posssède pas avec moi (j'habite à paris et ils sont dans le sud), quant aux mises a jours, je suis d'accord, ce n'est rien.
J'essayais de voir si il existait une solution plus simple. Je ne suis pas expert et on aurait pu me répondre sur un forum " ah mais tu n'avais pas besoin de tout réinstaller, juste de faire ça ou ça..)

Bref, si pas d'autres solutions, tant pis, j'attendrais d'être dans le sud pour pouvoir refaire tout ça.

Merci beaucoup à vous.


----------



## marctiger (3 Décembre 2008)

Eh bien, comme tu l'écris, beaucoup de choses ont étés faites mais sans succès, et si même la réinstallation de Mail a échoué...
On aura quand-même tenté au mieux, surtout Pascal.

Je crois que la conclusion s'impose, bonne install et tiens nous au courant, n'hésites pas a reposter au besoin, nous serons toujours là. 

Edith : un soft encore à utiliser pour vérifier les fichiers des "Préférences" corrompues :

http://www.jonn8.com/html/pt.html

Téléchargement direct :

http://www.jonn8.com/dist/pt.dmg


----------



## daphone (3 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup à vous trois, je vous tiens au courant alors d'ici à aprés noel quand je redescendrai dans le sud

PS: j'ai essayé ton logiciel en lien et aucun problème detecté dans les plist.. Merci quand même !


----------



## marctiger (4 Décembre 2008)

Je te contacte par MP, j'ai un truc ou 2 à voir avec toi.


----------



## daphone (10 Décembre 2008)

Problème résolu car j'ai finis par formater mon Mac vu que la carte airport à sautée... J'ai tout fait d'un coup et Mail fonctionne a nouveau parfaitement, donc on ne sera jamais d'où ça venait...

Merci à tous pour votre aide


----------



## marctiger (11 Décembre 2008)

Salut daphone, mon modem est enfin réparé. 

Donc, même ce que je t'ai envoyé par MP n'aura servi à rien... tant mieux, tu n'auras pas du faire ces manips "rudes et spéciales".

Et au final, ce que nous avions préconisé, tu vois que c'était quand-même le plus rapide et le mieux.

Bien content pour toi.


----------



## daphone (11 Décembre 2008)

Oui je pouvais le faire depuis le début, mais je ne voulais surtout pas perdre les applis installées sur mon Mac. Là j'ai pu le faire car je n'ai plus besoin de toucher à Adobe pour le moment. 
Ma question qui a généré ce tuto était de savoir comment faire sans réinstaller..

Merci beaucoup à tous !

(PS: oui j'ai tenté toutes les manips proposées sans succès...)


----------

